# Critique of Tim Keller's White Paper



## Guido's Brother (Mar 2, 2016)

A few years ago, Tim Keller wrote a paper for BioLogos, the so-called White Paper. Over at Creation Without Compromise, Dr. Ted Van Raalte is starting a four-part critique of this paper. Check it out here.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 7, 2016)

Part 2 has now been posted. You can find it here.


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks for this! Nice to see EJ Young's study mentioned the latter.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 9, 2016)

Part 3 just published here.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 14, 2016)

Last of all, part 4 right here.


----------

